# Pipe styles and quality



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

I have been a cigar smoker for over 18 years. I have been experimenting with pipes for the last 18 months (my wife enjoys the aroma, it reminds her of her father) I have found a good resource locally for pipe tobacco but I don’t like their choice of pipes. They are over priced in my opinion for average quality. 

Currently I have 2 Petersons and a 1 Ashton pipes in my collection.2 bent 1 straight (no pun intended)  . I prefer the bent, it keeps the smoke out of my face and it feels more comfortable in my mouth.

My questions are, is there a difference in the shape of a pipe, style of a pipe, or material of a pipe that makes 1 better than the other. Cooler smoke, better burn, etc. I have seen some big price differences, from $30 to $1400. Is this just for collectivity?


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

Anybody...........


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Bent v. Straight
I prefer bent because, as you noticed, it keeps the smoke out of your face.

Bowl Shape
I think a lot of this comes down to personal preference. How does it feel in your hand? Is it appealing to your eye? How big of a bowl do you want/how much tobacco do you want to fit in your pipe at one time? I don't think there are any wrong answers to these questions. I have smaller bowls and bigger bowls in a number of different shapes and I like each one for different reasons. Some are great for traveling, others are perfect for sitting at home and smoking for hours.

Expense/Quality
What you have so far is a great start. I think Peterson makes a great entry to mid level pipe (I have half a dozen) and highly recommend them. For me, they're about the bottom end of my pipe collection. I have some cheaper pipes but I never smoke them because they don't feel right, don't build a good cake, or just don't smoke very well. I believe that with pipes, like most things, you get what you pay for--at least to a degree. I have a few Dunhills that I love. They smoked great right out of box, I didn't even need to worry about breaking them in--and they smoke great every time and look beautiful. I have a number of pipes that fall between these two lines and I like them all. For more money, I think you typically get 1) a pipe that smokes better quicker, 2) a piece of art, made by hand. Now, when you get into the really expensive pipes, say over $600, you are often paying a premium for the finish, accessories, or limited nature. I have a wonderful Dunhill Harvard limited edition pipe (came with two stems, one of which is churchwarden), limited edition out of 100 (I think, it may be less though), good-looking silver band, etc that is quite valuable but smokes just the same as other Dunhills.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i prefer canadian pipes myself. they are longer and smoke cooler than the shorter straight pipes. while i do have some bents i never smoke full bowls in them since i get too much gurgle even when smoking slowly. i used to think the expensive pipes were for collecting but if you will look on ebay you will see 400 plus dollar presmoked pipes up for bid. i think anything over 100 bucks is overpriced although i have a dunhill and a really nice giant smooth ardor (i actually do not smoke them since i am afraid to burn the rim and make them look bad). if you look around you can find petersons and savinellis on sale for good prices. i think iwan ries had some good sale prices on petersons earlier this year. but like i said i would not smoke ppes over 100 bucks myself. ps if you can find a new winslow crown 100-viking for 80 or less, he says they have the same quality briar as the expensive winslows and i know they smoke very well and look great.


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the recommendations. I saw a couple of Dunhill’s on eBay I am interested in.

What are your thoughts on the Italian pipes (Lorenzo, Rinaldo, Leonessa, etc)?


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

only italians i have are sav's and the ardor. i think i have some generic ones as well. i tend to like the danish pipes best , dunno why just do lol.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

capper said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I saw a couple of Dunhill's on eBay I am interested in.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Italian pipes (Lorenzo, Rinaldo, Leonessa, etc)?


i love italian pipes. rinaldos are pretty nice, from what i read, although i don't own one.
i own a few Mastro de Paja's and Savinelli's.

if you're looking for a solid smoking fairly cheap pipe, Stanwells are hard to beat, and you can nab them off ebay for around $40 or less brand new.

used mastro

another used mastro de paja

nice new savinelli

a cheap one....... NOT

yet another mastro de paja - i like this one...

wow, nice castello, won't stay this cheap though.

italian pipe - il ceppo

that's all for now...


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

IHT said:


> italian pipe - il ceppo


That is a gorgeous pipe!!! I wonder what the reserve is?


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

Im guessing $200. I goggled the IL CEPPO and the inexpensive ones go for $180+. 

I put in a bid for $70 and didn’t make the reserve.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

wondering can you get one carved like a bulldog head? that would be cool  .some of my friends in socal save there cigar caps and use that for pipe tobacco ,anyone else??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> wondering can you get one carved like a bulldog head? that would be cool


yes.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, stupid question, i am not a pipe smoker, but i am intrigued. but isnt smoking someones used pipe like sharing someones toothbrush?

no flames please....

cheers!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

altbier said:


> ok, stupid question, i am not a pipe smoker, but i am intrigued. but isnt smoking someones used pipe like sharing someones toothbrush?
> 
> no flames please....
> 
> cheers!


 I've seen many posts and articles addressing the issue and explaining ways to thoroughly clean and sanitize a pipe. Personally, I still think it's--for a lack of a better word--icky.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> ok, stupid question, i am not a pipe smoker, but i am intrigued. but isnt smoking someones used pipe like sharing someones toothbrush?
> 
> no flames please....
> 
> cheers!


Most used pipes are cleaned thoroughly. I'll usually clean the stem with alcohol or a good soaking in a bleach solution. Most newer stems are made from hard plastics and clean very well. As an added bonus most estate pipes already have a nice cake (layer of carbon) so you don't need to break them in.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

altbier said:


> ok, stupid question, i am not a pipe smoker, but i am intrigued. but isnt smoking someones used pipe like sharing someones toothbrush?
> 
> no flames please....
> 
> cheers!


George,

You have no problem reusing a beer bottle right? Very similar things. I love estate pipes, a good way to buy a high quality pipe without the cost.

You can easily change the stem too if that is a concern.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nooner said:


> You can easily change the stem too if that is a concern.


some local shops even have someone that can make you a new lucite stem that will last forever.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

IHT said:


> some local shops even have someone that can make you a new lucite stem that will last forever.


yep... I just sent off a vintage Ben Wade Golden Walnut to get cleaned and have a new stem put on it. I am gonna keep the old one as it still has the BW crown on it, but I will smoke it with the new stem. My local B&M can't do it, but they do have a place to send it off to...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> yes.


ok where can I get 1?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> ok where can I get 1?


be patient and look...  
seriously, they do have them, you just have to find them...

i haven't looked in a while, but SMS Meerschaum might have some.
{edit - no they don't}

but, don't look at these next photos.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*i don't think they make anything with bulldogs that look like this... i can't find a single one....*









*y'know how hard it would be to actually find something that looked like a bulldog??*









*that would be damn near impossible. don't you think?*









and if i could, would i be nice enough to tell you?

NAAAAAAAH........ if i were you, i wouldn't click this.


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

That’s a beauty


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

I check ebay for estate pipes all the time. There are some great deals to be had. My focus lately has been on Freehands, particularly full bents. I really like Danish freehands. They are some of the most unique looking pipes out there. 

Estate pipes that have been properly cleaned are an outstanding bargain.


----------

